

Show HN: Twinkle - Growl like notifications for Java Swing - spreiti

2 months ago I was looking for something like Growl for Java. I didn't found anything that I liked and since I really like Swing I set out to create my first startup that creates unique and great Swing components.<p>My first product is Twinkle. Basically it is Growl for Java.<p>http://blog.swingfx.ch/twinkle-100<p>I've been a long time HN lurker and all the "Show HN" posts inspired me to try it my self and launch a product. So I'd like to thank HN for being a great source of inspiration!<p>I’m curious what you guys think of my product.
======
spreiti
Clickable: <http://blog.swingfx.ch/twinkle-100>

